# Poultry Nipples - enough water?



## farmersteve (May 14, 2014)

I have 1 1/2 old chickens I just recently moved outside to their coops since they are all fully feathered. The temps have been 80/55 and I introduced them to poultry nipples for watering and removed their small waterer that I had in their box I raised them in. I was amazed it only took them about 30 min to figure out how to get water from the nipples. However when I let them out they run immediately to the old watering dish I keep outside if their pen and drink pretty good from it. I'm partly guessing this is due to familiarity with the old waterer but also am wondering if the drops they get from the poultry nipples are giving them enough water. It just seem they don't get a lot from it? Any advice or comments on this topic? I'm new to using these nipples. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## farmersteve (May 14, 2014)

Edit: chickens are 1 1/2 months old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I know lots of people use the nipples and have great success, but the reason I don't is because of what you're experiencing. The birds don't get a good deep drink from the nipples, and therefore I don't feel they're right for my setup. I have the automatic watering cups that hook to the same kind of system as the nipples but are 3" wide dishes. Works for me!


----------



## farmersteve (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for your response! I will keep a close eye on this as I have spent a fair amount of time building my automatic nipple waterer. I try to free range them at least once a day so I also put some water out and will watch. Again thanks much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

